# AMT Electronics legend amp series II



## ykcirj (May 3, 2014)

I know there are a few threads about these and I have read over them. The Legend series has been out a while now. I was curious if they are still holding up over time? I wanted to make sure they are reliable before I drop $170. They are not available locally, so I wanted to hear from some users.

I plan to test out a P2 and a D2 in the effects loop of my 6505. I might ditch the peavey and get a rack mount power amp if the sound is as good as everyone claims. This would give me a lot of versatility. I could have a boosted p2 in signal path and an F1 or V1 with a delay and reverb in the other (via A/b switch). Has anyone had any experience with this? I've read a few posts saying a tube power amp isn't ideal with these. Is this true? Will it give me tones that are as good as my 6505? I am looking to downsize my live rig and this seems like a cool/different way to do it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 3, 2014)

I had the "Mesa" pedal for awhile, but ended up getting rid of it. Tried the "Marshall" pedal as well, and liked that one even less. Don't really think either pedal really sounds like amps they're modeled on.


----------



## ykcirj (May 4, 2014)

What setup
Were you using with them? Just curious! I haven't found any bad reviews for the diesel or bogner model. The peavey seems to get good reviews as well


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 4, 2014)

As for the Mesa pedal, it was the fizzy sounding gain that I didn't like. With the Marshall, it was the lack of gain that turned me off. I tried mixing various other od/distortion pedals with both of them, but could never get the AMTs to blend well with any of them.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (May 4, 2014)

The big thing to remember with the AMT preamp pedals is that they're _preamps_. They should be run in front of a poweramp, not the front-end of your amp. 

From what I've heard, and I've been researching them as well, you can get a decent tone out of them. I don't have any first-hand experience with them, but reliability doesn't seem to be an issue, it just seems to come down to how they sound. Unfortunately, much like any amp, it isn't easy to get an accurate idea of how they sound until you can try one in person.


----------



## ykcirj (May 4, 2014)

I think I'll go ahead and order one within a month or so(after my Carvin arrives!!!). I'll be using my 6505 effects return for the test. I was set on trying the D2 or the R2 but the vht model caught my eye as well. If it is good enough I may pickup a few for versatility's sake. I would still like to hear others chime in! Thanks


----------



## boltzthrower (May 10, 2014)

I have had the E2 for quite some time and I'll never part with it. I use it as a backup/practice rig ( my main rig is Axe FX with VHT power amp). I use a boost in front and go through an EQ before a tube power amp. It sounds good through my Peavey Classic 120 but it sounds great through my VHT 2/90/2. Personally I can't get along with any solid state power sections no matter rig I'm using. Using an EQ really brought it to life, I wouldn't love it without the EQ. The frequency on the bass knob is horrible, I leave it turned all the way down and cut/boost as needed with my EQ. 

I prefer the E2 with a boost to the Engl E530, fwiw. The E2 without a boost is pretty loose, mushy, and bass heavy IMO. I have tried the VT2 as well, it was also good but Engl sounding amps are just more my thing. Can't tell you if the P2 will be as good as your 6505 but I'd wager that it doesn't a have chance if you're not using a decent tube power amp.


----------



## jbguitarking (May 11, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/jbguitarking/may-fast-brootz

i recorded this with an AMT P2 (with a boss overdrive in front) straight into cubase using Recabinet for cab simulation.

Sounds pretty good to me for demos and playing in a band.

Ive also used it through a P.A for band practice and was good for that too.


----------



## twizza (May 11, 2014)

The AMT pedals are great if used as a PREAMP. The Legends II series have a stombox out as well, but I've not used it. I currently have a D2 and it's great. But I've only ran into a SS power amp, and direct with cab sim/IRs. I feel these AMT pedals (I've tried the E2, B2, O2, P2, as well as their multichannel preamps, which are sweet as well) really benefit from a TS style boost in front.

One other thing I've noticed. It can take voltage up to 12V. Works just fine with 9V, but more headroom and tad less harsh (for lack of a better term) with 12V power supply.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 11, 2014)

ykcirj said:


> I know there are a few threads about these and I have read over them. The Legend series has been out a while now. I ws curious if they are still holding up over time? I wanted to make sure they are reliable before I drop $170. They are not available locally, so I wanted to hear from some users.
> 
> I plan to test out a P2 and a D2 in the effects loop of my 6505. I might ditch the peavey and get a rack mount power amp if the sound is as good as everyone claims. This would give me a lot of versatility. I could have a boosted p2 in signal path and an F1 or V1 with a delay and reverb in the other (via A/b switch). Has anyone had any experience with this? I've read a few posts saying a tube power amp isn't ideal with these. Is this true? Will it give me tones that are as good as my 6505? I am looking to downsize my live rig and this seems like a cool/different way to do it. Thanks for your help!



I have a D2, and it is a great preamp pedal in it's own right. For metal tones you may need to tighten it up with a tubescreamer type od pedal.

Any power amp will do, just don't underestimate the importance of a good cabinet. 

I keep it with a 2x500 watt power amp as a backup for my tube amp. There is just something about a loud tube head that can't be reproduced though. I really tried to like modelling and transistor but I kept coming back to tube heads for band settings.


----------



## Chris_Casket (May 16, 2014)

Recently used the P2 as my preamp on a tour of China. Played through some pretty horrible gear but it always sounded decent. Saved my ass a few times. Used it up against a real 5150 at one show and it sounded every bit as good as the real deal. 

Perfect as a backup tour/fly rig option where you know the gear wont be amazing.


----------



## ykcirj (May 16, 2014)

Chris_Casket said:


> Recently used the P2 as my preamp on a tour of China. Played through some pretty horrible gear but it always sounded decent. Saved my ass a few times. Used it up against a real 5150 at one show and it sounded every bit as good as the real deal.
> 
> Perfect as a backup tour/fly rig option where you know the gear wont be amazing.



I'm curious about what kind of setups you used it with? Did you use it in a tube heads effects return or straight to PA?


----------



## Chris_Casket (May 17, 2014)

Mostly old marshalls either through the FX loop or ran it as a drive in front of the clean amp (not as good)


----------



## Ghost40 (May 18, 2014)

I picked up a AMT D2 about a month ago. It was a replacement for my AMT B1 since the B1 didn't have the clean boost. When I got to band practice that week, I hooked it up so it went in the return of my effects loop (Blackstar HT100). Sounded pretty good at lower volumes, but it was missing some balls. I was immediately let down. Later that week I did some reading and saw some guys using a 12v power supply for it and not the 9v. I figured one last shot before I sold it off. So the next practice I hooked it up again, this time using my Voodoo Labs 12v power for it and wow, what a difference. The fizzy, thin sound was gone. It had a really nice, thick, warm sound. I honestly couldn't tell it wasn't a tube preamp. 

In short, I tried all three hookups, into effects return, cab emulator, and in front of the amp. The effects return was by far, the best. And the 12v power made the biggest difference. I am so impressed with the pedal, I am considering getting something like a Matrix power amp and doing away with my head all together. I have tried racks before and all of them have left me wanting the tube sound. This just may be my answer. My current chain:

Guitar (passive JBs/PRS) > tuner > wah > flange > AMT D2 > delay > noise gate > eq (solo boost only) > effects return. 

And here is a little blip so you can get an idea of the sound. This was recorded live at practice so the quality isn't that great (the D2 is used on everything but "Neon Jesus"):

Flux - Music


----------



## kobir (May 23, 2014)

I bought the P2 about a month ago and its really great.
I mainly record with its cab input pluged direclly to my M-Audio 410.
its better than other pedals that i tried that way.
It have too much Bass in my opinion but it might be due to my guitar pickups (Dimarzio Tone zone and Paf Pro). 
I manage to get pretty good tone pluged direct to my peavey 40 triple X input.

I want to buy another LA2 AMT pedal and its really hard to decide.
The P2 works fine for soloing and im looking metal rhythm tone.
it have to be different enough from the P2 and to be with less Bass frequency.
i tought about the S2 or the E2
have anyone tried these pedals?


----------



## kobir (May 30, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## chassless (May 30, 2014)

i don't know how much i can help... i've got the E1, the smaller version, i don't know if it's voiced the same as the E2 but it's certainly clear and tight, not very bassy or overly thick, in my experience. it has a little of this clean, 'clinical' distortion about it. it might be that the rest of my rig helps with this. according to the youtube clips i've heard, the P2 has more 'hair' in the highs, but i've never tried a P1 or P2 to compare, so that's all i can share =/


----------



## sylcfh (May 31, 2014)

The SS-30 is 18v. With the right power section, it's as good as any real amp I've tried.


----------

